# Rescued baby pigeon around 5/6 weeks ago and need advice



## wildcat (Aug 11, 2007)

I found a young pigeon five or six weeks ago now and took it in. I've followed the advice re. feeding etc and kept it in my bedroom near radiator to keep it warm for first few weeks. I then moved it to my shed as I thought that I should have very little contact with it if at all possible and haven't handled it since the first couple of days. It was unable to fly and it's nostrils hadn't developed when I found it but they appeared around two weeks later. Tail feathers started to grow in around 2/3 weeks ago and were looking good and healthy (although pigeon still quite downy underneath). When it flapped its wings I could see there were no feathers underneath initially and it's still patchy there. 

All but one of its tail feathers are now left and it's wing feathers don't seem to be developing much if at all. I've brought the pigeon back into the house as I wondered if it had pulled its feathers out as its stressed because it's lonely (am I being soft!?!) - I think it would be better looked after at a sanctuary or with someone who's got better facilities. And although there are pigeon fanciers around, none are interested and several suggest just killing it. 

I live in a village in Scotland called Glassford, near Strathaven in South Lanarkshire. Is there anyone fairly nearby who can take a look at my pigeon. I have two dogs and live in a one bedroom bungalow, so space is a bit tight at best!

Jennifer W.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Wildcat,

I have e-mailed one of our few Scottish members and asked her to look at the thread.

By some strange coincidence I was given a squeaker by the vet some time ago and although she is fully fledged now she has managed to lose her tail feathers and the flights from one wing. In her case I think it happened because she has a weak leg, was batting her wings to stand up while also running around the cage at full speed and hit the sides of the cage while doing so. I don't think that loneliness would make a pigeon lose its tail feathers.

I hope you find a suitable home for your little one...any chance of her becoming another house pet? Some of our members have built beautiful indoor cages for their pet pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I can only think of one member in Scotland with pigeons, or a pigeon, and I think she may be some considerable distance from you.

Can you tell us what your little one is eating? That could have some bearing on development. It's possible some vitamin supplement could help. What are her poops like? Normal would be dark brow/olive, fairly rounded and firm with a little cap of white.

John


----------



## wildcat (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi John,

The pigeon poops are healthy from what you describe. I've been feeding a mix of wild bird seed, pigeon feed and crushed peanuts. Because the feathers are taking so long to develop I'm not even sure what kind of pigeon it is. I can't show you photos as the program for linking my camera to the computer is somewhere in a box in my garage and my garage is full to the roof with stuff just now. Looking at the birds where I live there are wood pigeons and doves, and racing pigeons, but there wasn't a ring on it, so unlikely to be the source. Don't remember seeing any "feral" pigeons around, although it could be that they're just shy, as most of the birds around here are.

Jennifer


----------



## wildcat (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Thanks for the reply. Your squeaker doesn't sound dissimilar to my bird. Although I can't be sure, I think one of the wings has a gap. I've tried to have a good look without touching the bird, but sometimes I think there's a gap and other times I'm not so sure! I initially kept it in a cage and it would flap its wings and would bleed. I eventually made a kind of box with an area for it to walk around in - still small but enough room to stretch its wings and sit on a couple of twig/branches.

Worst came to the worst, I would have to look at keeping it - (offers to wring its neck is not an option), but I'm concerned about the space here and don't know how big a cage I'd need and joinery is something I'd need to learn I think.

Jennifer


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jennifer,

If it has made its wings bleed by flapping then it is most likely to be a collared dove. They do that.  It needs to be in a large aviary with calmer birds. That is also likely to be the reason for its poor feathering. Wood pigeons will also flap a bit, but they are not nearly as bad.

If it is a collared dove then its body shouldn't be much longer than your fist and its eyes will probably already be a rich orangey brown shade.

If it is a wood pigeon then it will have the white wing bars when you spread its wings. Those white feathers appear during the first two weeks.

It could be a stock dove , but that is unlikely. I don't know if you get them in your area or how they behave in captivity...they are very shy and will have really black eyes and black bars on their wings.If it is a stock dove it will be very like a feral pigeons but will have have black eyes and broken black bars on its wings.

Can you weigh it?


I will search out a photo of a young collared dove but need to reduce my attachments in order to post it.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here arephotos of two young collared doves and a young wood pigeon.

You said that the wing feathers weren't developing. Can you describe the problem? 

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I've just read this thread now and we would be glad to take the bird if you wanted us to. I don't think we could give it any better care than what you are giving it already.

I thnink your about a 2 1/2 hours drive form us but you'll have to double check that, we could only take it if we could put it inside the aivary with the others, it could not come into the house since I'm allergic to the birds (would you believe) also is it still being fed by you or can it eat and drink on it's own, I'm back to school on Tuesday so wont have the time to syringe feed it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's a kind offer, Becca.

If it turns out to be a Collared Dove, though, it would need to be fit and well able to fly. 

Of our three doves, only one is in the aviary with the pigeons, since she is so well able to out-manouver the pigeons that they just don't bother her (and she gives a good wingslap). One of the others cannot fly, and the other is not very quick at taking off (she has bad feet - couldn't even walk when Cynthia first got her), and they would be pecked mercilessly by the male pigeons if they were cornered.

John


----------



## wildcat (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your responses - very helpful.

Firstly, looking at the photographs I'd say my pigeon was more like the wood pigeon. It's starting to look a bit healthier since I've been giving it a moulting tonic and parasite spot on treatment. I've even let it loose in the garden just to "exercise" its wings and legs. Quite comical watching it trying to jump and flap at the same time desperately wanting to get into the tree. Needless to say it got nowhere. 

I've noticed bare patches under the wings and a patch on its back too. The bird looks "scraggy" generally, but tail feathers have come in very well lately despite losing all of them a couple of weeks ago.

I've also noticed the wings look short in length. The end of the wings have a large white stripe and end with black stripe. It's also started "crowing" a wee bit at night. It's eating and drinking well. So for the time being I'll keep an eye on things and I'm now feeling a bit more hopeful that one day the pigeon will be able to make his way in the big outside world (or at least my garden!). I'll keep your offer to home him if I may though, just in case.

The only other thing is with regard to vitamins. Do you think that certain vitamins would help restore his feathers, or should the Moultone do the trick?

I appreciate all your responses.

Jennifer


----------

